# Trophy Doe



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

I know it's just a doe, but she is my first bow kill. Also, she was taken on public land where feeders and food plots are prohibited. In fact, there are very few mature trees in which to put a climbing stand. Over the past two seasons, I've been busted numerous times, just from being on ground level. Tough hunting to say the least. So, to get her felt like a trophy, and to me she is.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Any deer taken with a bow is a trophy...congrats and well done.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*you did good*

Yes on a puplic hunt you did great. alot to be proud of .Be safe Dont forget the poor and the widows.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

nice doe.. one thing I wanted to let you know is that I am currently researching a new found virus common among does and will need to pick up both hind legs for the lab tests. we have to make sure that publicus landus does not spread any further. let me know where I can pick up the samples..,


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

On any hunt a kill with a bow is very cool.

Good job.

TH


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*good work-some fine eatin right there...*


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

Great job. Congrads.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats on your trophy!
With a bow
on Public land
with No feeder

Bet you're hooked now if you weren't before getting her.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations. She looks like a fine animal!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet! Great job!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!! I felt the same way last year. I shot a doe on public land with a recurve and to me that has been my greatest achievement in bow hunting. I got my first buck this year but That doe with a recurve on public land means more to me. The buck was at a lease with a Mathews DXT.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Great job. I took my second whitetail with a bow this past weekend. I think any whitetail taken with a bow is a trophy.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

nice deer and I agree it is a trophy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats bro. Good job.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats that is awesome


----------

